# Public Call - ValOre Metals (V:VO) - Wednesday Mar 31st 1:15pm PT



## pstvcarry (Feb 24, 2021)

ValOre Metals PUBLIC CONFERENCE CALL with CEO Jim Paterson. Wednesday, March 31st @ 1:15pm PT, EMAIL FOR INVITE [email protected]


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

What a crummy looking stock! Who would buy this? It's a penny mining stock on the Venture exchange (already lots of warning signs there).

And it's performed very poorly. In the last 4 years, VO is down 72%. Compare that to other investments in metals & mining:

XGD +37%
XMA +24%

I suppose that if you're satisfied with a -72% return while the rest of the sector gains 30%, then by all means, listen to the CONFERENCE CALL with CEO Jim Paterson. I wouldn't waste my time, though.


----------



## I am the Walrus (Jul 9, 2018)

pstvcarry said:


> ValOre Metals PUBLIC CONFERENCE CALL with CEO Jim Paterson. Wednesday, March 31st @ 1:15pm PT, EMAIL FOR INVITE [email protected]


CEO Jim “Negative Working Capital” Paterson?


----------

